# Goldens rescues from aution



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting the info. Hopefully the more traffic on these dogs will increase the golden's chances of finding great forever homes. When I look at the dogs and I see their eyes, I can feel their soul. I hope they get all the help they need.


dlm ny country


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Thanks for posting the info. Hopefully the more traffic on these dogs will increase the golden's chances of finding great forever homes. When I look at the dogs and I see their eyes, I can feel their soul. I hope they get all the help they need.
> 
> 
> dlm ny country


GRRACE is a amazing rescue. They are all very young so they will be easy to place. My guess is some of the foster homes will end up keeping them. They had over 200 dogs in this auction. It's so sad. How is this not illegal. They got all the Goldens but feel for the other dogs who were probably sold to another puppy mill.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have an updated link for pictures, the one you posted has this message-

_*Sorry, the page you were looking for cannot be found.*_

ETA: I found the link-

http://happygolucky.zenfolio.com/?q=GRRACE RESCUE MISSION

They are beautiful, wish I lived in IN, I've been looking for a young female since I lost my girl 1.5 years ago.......

Thank you to GRRACE for their help with these Goldens and everything they do.


----------

